# Can No Longer Open Wmv Files In Os9.2.2



## drum2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

For some reason I can no longer open wmv files in OS9.2.2 even though I have WMP7.1 installed. When I try to drag and drop I have no luck either. Any ideas?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2005)

What exactly happens when you try and open the files?  Is there an error message?  Does something happen?  Does nothing happen?  Where are these WMV files coming from -- some WMV files on the 'net can only be used with the latest versions of WMP, which, unforunately, is not available for Classic anymore...


----------



## drum2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

is that it tells me that the file cannot be opened as the application program that created it cannot be found. The wmv's are coming from a friend who has sent me many over the last few years. I'm not sure if she has upgraded her system or not. Thoughts?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2005)

Try opening Windows Media Player, then doing a Command-O (or "Open" from the File menu) and manually locate the WMV file.  Does it open them this way?  If not, what error messages are given?


----------



## drum2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sadly. the same as before - can't find the application program that created it. Frustrating really as I even dumped my WMP folde and re-installed it trying to solve the problem. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't understand why it's saying "cannot find the applications program that created it" because you're opening Windows Media Player application directly.

Are you sure you're launching the Windows Media Player application, then doing a File > Open from within Windows Media Player, then opening the WMV file from the "Open File" dialog box?


----------



## drum2000 (Oct 27, 2005)

That worked a treat! Many, many thanks! But why is this required when I used to just double click to open?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 27, 2005)

It may help to rebuild the desktop database -- this is where critical file association information is kept, and in the Classic Mac OS, required "rebuilding" sometimes...

If you've never done this before, it's easy: 

1) Restart your computer

2) Immediately hold the shift, option, and command keys all at once and keep them held down as the computer reboots.

3) Keep them held down as the computer goes through all the motions of loading extensions and what-not, and when the Desktop finally appears, a dialogue box should appear asking, "Would you like to rebuild the desktop on (blah balh)?" -- click OK and let it rebuild.

After it's done, restart again without any keys held down to re-enable your extensions.

Holding Shift is optional in that key combination -- command and option held together rebuild the desktop, and shift held by itself disables the extensions during startup.  Holding all three does both tasks, and, from experience, I always rebuilt the desktop with extensions off.


----------



## drum2000 (Oct 28, 2005)

You're a wizard and true star (and no doubt a great dancer and snappy dresser)! It worked a treat. I have rebuilt my desktop from time to time though, admittedly, not for a few months (and never with the extensions off) but I never realised it was this important. I suspect that on those occasions that there seemed to be ghosts in the machine this was what was required. Once again many, many thanks!


----------



## drum2000 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi. Must have been mistaken about the extent of repair. Tried to trigger a couple more from the email but no luck - same only story. Two that I tried to open when the application was running only provided the audio and no picture. Ideas? cheers.


----------

